

Why The Open Office Makes You Distracted, Exhausted, And Insecure - pbreit
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-the-open-office-makes-you-distracted-exhausted-and-insecure-2014-4

======
asharpe
This seems very one-sided and does not address real issues. If you don't
address key issues around expectation setting, common goals, etc then yes
these may occur.

Similarly, claiming that open plan offices put people under fluorescent light
away from windows is specious at best. The typical 'old school' office set up
had offices around the perimeter (ie windows) and kept everyone else shielded
further from the windows.

I am more interested around what design works in open plan? Or, does open plan
actually make you more sedentary because you don't have to walk to your
colleagues.

------
mintykeen
I can see some of these examples being an issue, but some can be easily
adjusted. I also think it depends on the type of business.

